# Hey take a look at my page and let me know what u think!



## Ourlifemontage (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi,


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 6, 2013)

Jay, by posting the same message in so many forums you look like a spammer.


----------



## TobiasV (Apr 6, 2013)

Tell him!!!!

And he posted an evil Facebook link. 

That is not a website it is Facebook?????


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 7, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Jay, by posting the same message in so many forums you look like a spammer.



It doesn't just make him look like a spammer it actually makes him a spammer.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 7, 2013)

TobiasV said:


> Tell him!!!!
> 
> And he posted an evil Facebook link.
> 
> That is not a website it is Facebook?????



Yup I don't take Facebook photo pages seriously at all.


----------



## kjmartyn (Apr 7, 2013)

First thing, don't spam forums it will hurt your business.
Second thing is, I took a good look at what you're trying to create for people.  As a consumer I would wonder what your intent is behind the montages. Are you doing this to make a quick buck or do you genuinely enjoy putting these together.
If you're just trying to make extra money your business will fail, you need to have passion and determination to improve your editing skills.  I hope this helps. All the best.


----------



## Benco (Apr 7, 2013)

My feedback is that if you're selling a service you need to get yourself a proper website, there's nothing wrong with having a facebook page too but that's just a means to advertise your product in the facebook community, it's no substitute for having your own site.


----------

